# Should I buy vitamins?



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Georgie will only eat seed I have been trying for months to get him to eat veggies, fruit, pasta, rice he won`t have a bar of any of it. I have served them up to him in every possible way I bought him some millett he won`t even eat that. I have tried him on pelletts he doesn`t eat them either. He seems to be quite healthy on his seed only diet but I worry that he is not getting the nutrition he needs. Would it be worthwhile getting him some vitamins? 
It sounds like I`m talking about one of my kids

gforce


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

the only option I can see available to you is drops in the water. I would do it if I were you. They say if they get a balanced diet they don't need them but if they won't eat the good food you've offered I would do it. Don't give up on the veggies tho...keep trying that too!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some take longer then others to start eating veggies, pasta, rice etc. I wouldn't give up trying, but in the mean time you could get some vitamins to cover what he needs.

Research has shown that an all seed diet is inadequate and leads to nutritional deficiencies and health problems in pet birds Diet related problems include malnutrition lack of energy, a weak immune system, sinusitis, muscle weakness, nerve damage, seizures, delayed blood clotting, liver and kidney disease, rickets, goiter, anemia, poor skin/feather conditions, rough dry skin, dry eyes, thickened eyelids, overgrown beaks and egg-binding and sudden death. A cockatiel's life span can be as short as 5 years with improper nutrition.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You have probably tried this already but I found that by putting a whole floret of broccoli in their holder, Dooby and Daisy will attack it until it's practically all gone, if I put it in a dish, they don't bother with it so much! Strange little creatures. So, how about, wetting the broccoli, dipping it is seeds so that some stick and then putting it in a holder on the side of his cage and just leave him to get on with it. It might just work.


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

This question was so helpful to me too, I am definitely going to try these tips too. Thank you!.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would get some drops but you will have to change the water more often. As bacteria will grow faster in water that has vitamin drops in it. I would keep trying the veggies mabey do what Plukie suggested every day until one day Georgie tries it. I have heard of people puting brocolli in their birds cage and than after 30 or so days the bird decides to try it and loves it, of course take any veggies out after around 2 hours.


----------



## Pugwinkle (Nov 21, 2008)

Plukie said:


> You have probably tried this already but I found that by putting a whole floret of broccoli in their holder, Dooby and Daisy will attack it until it's practically all gone, if I put it in a dish, they don't bother with it so much! Strange little creatures. So, how about, wetting the broccoli, dipping it is seeds so that some stick and then putting it in a holder on the side of his cage and just leave him to get on with it. It might just work.


Good idea about the broccoli, but what do you use to hold it in place?


----------



## SweetSimmy (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah the vitamin drops you put in their water is a good idea. im trying with my tiels too, im usuing the drops in their water in the meantime


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Millie ate the broccoli today and the carrot and apple  MoMo is still being the stubborn little monkey he likes to be


----------

